#  Erste Hilfe >   Notarzteinsatz und Krankenhausaufenthalt Kosten? >

## Katrini

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Frage über Notarztkosten und Krankenhauskosten die mir Verrechnet wurden. 
Der Notarzteinsatz dauerte rund 30 Minuten, der Rechnungsbetrag 645
Die Kosten für den Notarzt selbst 600
Die Kosten für den Krankenhausaufenthalt ca. 4 Stunden 600 
Also alles zusammen 1845 
Mir erscheinen die Kosten sehr hoch sind diese Gerechtfertig und normal? 
Hoffenlich kann mir da jemand antworten 
Mfg Katrin

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
die Kosten passen und sind auch in ihrer Höhe normal. 
Sowohl der Rettungsdienst, als auch die Krankenhäuser haben einen Gebührensatz bzw. Gebührenordnung. Dort sind die Kosten klar definiert und werden entsprechend abgerechnet.  
Mit 600 € im Krankenhaus können Sie sich aber durchaus noch glücklich schätzen. Das hätte noch teurer werden können. In diesen 600 € des Krankenhauses sind alle Leistungen enthalten, die Sie bekommen haben. Beginnend bei der Aufnahme, Untersuchung, Ärzte, Pfleger, Bett, ect. 
Alleine eine Vorstationäre Behandlung (das heißt die Vorstellung in der Ambulanz) kostet pauschal ~ 100 €. Ohne besonderen Schnickschnack. Je mehr Leistung erbracht wird, desto teurer wird auch der Endbetrag. Bei einer ambulanten Operation, z.B. einer Steißbeinfistel, dessen OP ca. 5-10 Minuten dauert, mit anschließendem Aufenthalt bis Abends oder am nächsten Morgen, beläuft sich auf einen Betrag zwischen 1500,00 - 2000,00 Euro.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Katrini

Danke auf mich wirkte das nur sehr viel ich habe scheinbar den Falschen Beruf. Danke für die Antwort

----------


## Äskulap

Die Ärzte sehen davon zumeist nicht wirklich viel, das meiste kriegt die Bürokratie  :Grin:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> Danke auf mich wirkte das nur sehr viel ich habe scheinbar den Falschen Beruf. Danke für die Antwort

  :laughter10: 
Es wäre ja wunderbar, wenn wir das Geld sehen würden. Aber wir haben davon nichts. Wir werden nach einem festen Tarif bezahlt. Genauso sieht auch unmittelbar der Rettungsdienst nicht wirklich etwas davon. Die dort arbeiten, bekommen auch einfach nur, wie gewohnt, ihr Gehalt. 
Aber, warum bekommen Sie eine Rechnung? Sind Sie Privatpatientin? Oder streikt Ihre Krankenkasse bei der Kostenübernahme? Denn ansonsten bekommen Sie als Patient eigentlich diese Aufstellung gar nicht vor die Augen. 
Übrigens: 
Das meiste versinkt wirklich irgendwo in der letzten Ecke. Die Pauschale für das Krankenhaus geht natürlich für die Verbrauchsmaterialien, Personal, Bett, Belegung, Untersuchungen, ect. drauf. Damit soll so gut wie alles, was der Patient benötigt, abgedeckt werden. Aber auch das ist eigentlich noch viel zu gering. 
Glauben Sie mir. Wenn ich als Notarzt, ich fahre seit einigen Wochen als solcher, das Geld bekommen würde, dann würde ich 365 Tage im Jahr nur auf dem NEF sitzen. Dann würde man mich dort nicht mehr losbekommen - auch nicht für freie Tage oder Urlaub ;-) 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Äskulap

NEF = NotEinsatzFahrzeug   

> Aber, warum bekommen Sie eine Rechnung? Sind Sie Privatpatientin? Oder streikt Ihre Krankenkasse bei der Kostenübernahme? Denn ansonsten bekommen Sie als Patient eigentlich diese Aufstellung gar nicht vor die Augen.

 Ich denke das liegt in einen gewissen Mass an Selbstverschulden. 
Ich weiß noch als ich mit 15 Jahren eine Alkvergiftung hatte (auch ich hatte abenteuerliche Zeiten  :Grin:  ) bekam ich dann auch von der Magistratsabteilung ein nettes Briefchen mit 500€ für den Rettungsdienst, wenigstens waren Sie so gnädig und berechneten mir nicht den Aufenthalt der etwa 1 Infusion lang war  :Grin: , das ist aber auch schon 10 Jahre her und wir wissen ja Inflation und so  :Grin:   
Ich glaube es ist so geregelt das bei Dingen wie Alk oder Drogenmissbrauch die Versicherung nicht zieht und das nicht bezahlt weil es vermeidbar gewesen wäre. 
Sprich brech ich mir das Bein, dann ist das was anderes als wie wenn ich einen reinen Alkohol - bedingten Aufenthalt + Transport habe. 
Wobei hier in Ö, bezahlt man auch noch Selbstbehalt für das "köstliche" Essen und das Bett, glaube 18€/Tag warens noch vor 8 Jahren (nicht alkoholbedingt  :Grin:  ) 
Also ist es nicht verwunderlich das wenn nichts anderes als Alkohol im Spiel war hier die Sozialversicherung das nicht bezahlt - scheinbar auch in D 
Grüße

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Ahoi, 
naja, ich bekomme davon ja im Haus und auch draußen bei den Einsätzen nicht viel mit. Ich kümmere mich um die Patienten, diagnostiziere und therapiere sie. Was danach ist, keine Ahnung. Daher die verwunderte Frage. Ich habe kurz darüber nachgedacht, ob eventuell eine Übernahme aufgrund Selbstverschuldung verwehr wird. Aber das habe ich bisher noch nicht mitbekommen. 
Hier in Deutschland beträgt das Krankenhaustagegeld 10 € / Tag. Der Aufnahme- und Entlassungstag wird dabei mit eingerechnet. Das ist die reine Selbstbeteiligung. Der Rest zahlt die Kasse. Da sind wir ja sogar noch günstiger, als Ihr in Österreich. Gut, Ihr habt ja jetzt auch die Wurst ;-) 
Aber wenn es danach ginge, dann müssten sehr viele Patienten etwas bezahlen. Denn es erfolgen so viele Vorstellungen im Krankenhaus, für die das Krankenhaus keine Anlaufstelle ist. Dennoch zahlt die Krankenkasse die Vorstationäre Behandlung samt Diagnostik und Therapie. 
Naja, muss ich nicht verstehen.  Kann mir ja letztendlich auch egal sein. Vielleicht werden wir ja im Laufe der Tage noch ein wenig schlauer.

----------


## Äskulap

Moin,   

> Da sind wir ja sogar noch günstiger, als Ihr in Österreich. Gut, Ihr habt ja jetzt auch die Wurst ;-)

 Ihr seid allgemein immer etwas günstiger. 
Zum anderen Thema will ich nicht unbedingt was sagen, hier in Österreich wird man von intolerant bis zum Schwerverbrecher (fängt mit n an und hört mit i auf) beschimpft wenn man seine Meinung sagt das es ja anders ist und ich eigentlich keinen kleinen Kind erklären möchte wie so eine frau einen Bart hat aber doch ein Mann ist... 
Deswegen hier in Österreich hältst du am Besten den Mund und akzeptierst das du es sowieso nicht ändern kannst  :Grin:  und überlegst dir irgendwann auf eine Insel wie etwa Malta auszuwandern weit abgeschieden von so manch Dummheiten  :Grin:     

> Aber wenn es danach ginge, dann müssten sehr viele Patienten etwas bezahlen. Denn es erfolgen so viele Vorstellungen im Krankenhaus, für die das Krankenhaus keine Anlaufstelle ist. Dennoch zahlt die Krankenkasse die Vorstationäre Behandlung samt Diagnostik und Therapie.

 Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie gesagt die paar Stunden (auch nicht über Nacht) die ich dort war hat man mir nicht verrechnet, der RTW war dafür umso saftiger vom Preis her  :Grin:     

> Naja, muss ich nicht verstehen. Kann mir ja letztendlich auch egal sein. Vielleicht werden wir ja im Laufe der Tage noch ein wenig schlauer.

 Nachdem du der Lebensretter und Erstversorger bist und du nicht die Verrechnungsstelle bist kanns die eh "Wurst" sein  :a_plain111:  
PS: Und wer denkt das wäre nicht genug gewesen, das erhitzt jetzt mal ordentlich die Gemüter -->  http://www.krone.at/Oesterreich/Prot...r-Story-404272

----------


## spokes

bei Privatpatienten gibt es eine Rechnung und die ist immer so ca. in dieser Höhe.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Das ist schon klar....  
Die Kernfrage war aber eher ob sie es denn auch tatsächlich ist oder sie als Kassenpatientin zur Kasse gebeten wird. Wobei die Höhe sehr variabel ist bei Privatpatienten. Das kommt auf den abgerechneten Satz an. Nicht jeder berechnet den Mindest- oder Höchstsatz.

----------

